
HBO’s 'The Inventor' explores how Theranos happened, but not why - jelliclesfarm
https://www.engadget.com/2019/03/09/the-inventor-hbo-theranos/
======
mimixco
The why is obvious if you watch the movie. Since childhood, Holmes was
motivated to get rich and she's an entirely amoral person.

